# Blue Andalusian in Homers..



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Is this trait dominant, co-dom, or simple recessive?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Andalusian isn't one gene, it is a combo. It is a spread blue indigo. Spread turns blue to black, and is dominant. Indigo is also dominant. Depending on whether your bird has two spread genes and/or two indigo genes, will determine how many of their offspring will look the same.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok. Would you be able to tell any of that by looking at a picture of him and his mate? When it comes to genetics, I can tell you anything you could ever want to know about breeding outcomes in _Python Regius_ or Colubrids, but when it comes to these pigeons, I am at a total loss! 

I also have a nice little saddle homer, is that recessive or dominant? Is there anything I could mate her with to improve that trait in her babies, or is it more of a line breeding thing? Or both?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would have to know what color the Andalusian's parents were  But a picture would help very much, because if she is darker, then I know he has one indigo gene, but if he is lighter (silvery with a dark head), then I know he is 'pure' indigo.


The saddle coloration is created with a few different white genes, I think. It can be very hard to perfect as mismarks often pop up. If you want better quality saddles, your best bet is to mate her to another saddle  That'll lower your chance of mismarks and birds that wouldn't even qualify as saddles to begin with.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Allright.. I will try to get some pics soon then. The hen just layed her second egg today, hopefully things will go well with them!


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

*Andalusian Almond*

I have a indigo almond cockbird that threw all indigo offspring does that mean he is **** for indigo? I was also wondering if i paired him up with a blue spread hen would i get Andalusian Almond?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, that means he is **** for indigo. And yes, if you mate him to a spread, you'll get Andalusian Almonds, which sounds very interesting!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

lance_harmon said:


> I have a indigo almond cockbird that threw all indigo offspring does that mean he is **** for indigo? I was also wondering if i paired him up with a blue spread hen would i get Andalusian Almond?


*I would like to see a picture of this ANDALUSION ALMOND, and if he is an ALMOND you would need a kite hen to make more Almonds* GEORGE


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Saddles Are A Marking Not Color . If A Bird Is Under Marked Not Enough Color Mate To Bird Over Marked. Andies Should Be Mated To Blacks Of Better Color. 
I Do Not Believe There Could Be A Almond Indigo.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Why couldn't there be an indigo almond?
And George, he'd still get almonds, kite or not. They would just look differently.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Let Me Restate Indigo With Spread Blue Makes Andaluison. You Have To Have Almond To Produce Almond.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Why couldn't there be an indigo almond?
> And George, he'd still get almonds, kite or not. They would just look differently.


*As I said I would like to see a picture of this bird. Remember that a true Almond has a Almond ground color which comes fron the Recessive red and bronze carried by both the cock and the kite hen. ALMOND COCK = St//+ , CT//CT , e//+ g//+ , K//K , X Kite hen=(+)b//. ,CT//CT, e//+, G//+, K//K these are what is needed in the make up of good Almonds, breeding good ALMONDS is not an easy task* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

BUT it would still be an almond, even if it isn't a very good one. If it has the gene, then it is almond, right?


Loftkeeper - Yes, you need almond to make almond, as it is dominant. However, you can still combine almond, indigo, and spread, on a blue bird to give what Lance is asking about.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Your Are Right About The Almond Andie Being Possible .but Would Think It Would Be Hard To Tell It . I Think When People Think Almond I Picture The Classic Colored Ones.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

loftkeeper said:


> Your Are Right About The Almond Andie Being Possible .but Would Think It Would Be Hard To Tell It . *I Think When People Think Almond I Picture The Classic Colored Ones*.


Same here  
I would really like to see a picture of the indigo almond as well as any babies from test matings to produce andy almonds. I think it'd be an interesting experiment.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

I will try to get some pics up ill first post the indigo almond and then some off spring of this year that came from a kite hen mated to the indigo cock i will also post a pic of the black hen i will mate him too and some offspring when they have some.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

I forgot how to post pictures i have them in my computer but dont know how to add them on a post?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

When you make a new post, go below the submit button where it says "manage attachments".


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

*Indigo Almond*

This was him last year he is a 09! He has much more break now!


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

lance_harmon said:


> This was him last year he is a 09! He has much more break now!


I would love to have that bird in my loft any day , love them almonds !!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Lance, what are all the colors you raise in homers/racers?


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

I raise alot of different colors and patterns!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I'm very interested in improving the racing quality of rare colored homers. Will you have any young birds available next spring?


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes i will what colors are you looking for?


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

lance_harmon said:


> I raise alot of different colors and patterns!


Lance,
Where in Minnesota are you located? I am near Detroit Lakes and focus on rare colored homers. Right now I have Indigos, Dom Opals, Almonds, Splashes and a couple Rec. Reds. I am looking for some Rec. Yellows or good Recessive Reds.

Jim


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

lance_harmon said:


> Yes i will what colors are you looking for?


Right now all I have are indigos and one andalusian. So anything "different" interests me. Almond is one color I have never had and would like to work with. Dilute (ash-yellow in particular) is another gene I'd like to have again. Had a couple yellows a few years ago but it's been long lost. Surprisingly I've never even had a silver (as in dilute blue) bird! Speaking of which, putting that with indigo would make some pretty birds. I like how the rust color is effected by dilute. Ah, so many neat combinations to make!


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I raise silvers, andalusians, yellows, yellow saddles, and have an almond.. any neat pairings I should do, Becky?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I'm wondering what a yellow andalusian would look like. Both "dark phase" and "light phase" (as I like to call them. You know what I mean though - het and homozygous andalusians). But like I said, dilute indigos are pretty, so you should set some of those up


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

I live in the very southeast part of minnesota I dont have any opals but i do have indigos, Almonds, Splashes, and recessive reds and yellows. Becky i have all of those colors but i havent worked with indigo much other then indigo in almond!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The indigo almonds are very pretty! I don't know much about how each color/modifier effects almond other than DeRoys. So it's interesting to see the indigo ones. How would spread effect almond? I've only see a picture of one spread almond, and it was very black. Don't know if that's because it was a black almond or if it was just old and had built up a lot of break.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Spread almond starts out very white with black flecking and over the years the black will take over!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Boy, all the breeders I'm acquiring are BB and BC I'll have a boring looking team compared to you guys next year lol.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Right now all I have are indigos and one andalusian. So anything "different" interests me. Almond is one color I have never had and would like to work with. Dilute (ash-yellow in particular) is another gene I'd like to have again. Had a couple yellows a few years ago but it's been long lost. Surprisingly I've never even had a silver (as in dilute blue) bird! Speaking of which, putting that with indigo would make some pretty birds. I like how the rust color is effected by dilute. Ah, so many neat combinations to make!


One of my favorites is the combination of het. Indigo and Dominant Opal. I have sevaral of those and they are quite stunning. Quite a bit of variation between the three. I don't have any Andalusians right now but I have a couple pairings in mind for next spring that should give me Adalusian splashes or Opalusian splashes or possibly even Andalusian/Opalusian splashes. I am looking forward to that.

Jim


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What do the indigo opals look like? I know what Opalusians look like.

Edit: Nevermind, found some examples on Slobberknocker


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Reduced is another color I really like. Especially on Recessive reds.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> What do the indigo opals look like? I know what Opalusians look like.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, found some examples on Slobberknocker


There is a really good example on Ron Huntleys site if you go to his Opal page. The rusty coloration on the wing shields is lightened and kind of marbled and the tail is blue with a white band that is very striking. I bred one that looked identical to the one on Ron's site but lost her to a hawk her second time out of the loft. The ones I have now are a little darker and the tail band, while very light, isn't as white as the one I lost. Mine are moulting right now, so look kind of rough. When they are once again in full feather, I will take some picture and post them. I also have a dirty t-pattern opal hen that looks very much like a toy stencil. Black lacing on the buff wing covers. Very pretty. She is the nest mate to the opal I sent to the PT classic.

Jim


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Are these guys any of the colors you all are talking about?
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....412788813023.190296.590478023&type=3&theater


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

ThePoultryFarm said:


> Are these guys any of the colors you all are talking about?
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....412788813023.190296.590478023&type=3&theater


Here is the one from Huntley's site


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

are reduced and diluted the same?


----------

